
Hugo Barra Joins Facebook to Lead Oculus - cloudwalking
https://m.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103456684278791
======
cloudwalking
What happened to Palmer Luckey?

~~~
Shad0w59
It was revealed that he had been funding online fascist hate groups late last
year so he has been removed from the spotlight.

Also, he is heavily involved with the Zenimax lawsuit.

